

The attack of red buttons: proof that they work better than green buttons - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/the-attack-of-red-buttons-how-gsm-nl-reduced-bounce-rate-by-doing-a-simple-change/

======
rw140
Orange buttons than red buttons, but an interesting case study nonetheless.

I wonder whether red buttons would have been less effective, given the
association with warning / stop (at least in some cultures).

